# First time Coyote hunter



## Luvdayoop (Nov 25, 2014)

Headed up to Dads cabin in the UP (west Marquette County September 3rd-11th. We have 40 acres surrounded by CFR land. For something different to do I want set up in a few spots near dusk, or maybe even early morning, probably uphill overlooking a valley and try to call a coyote. I bought a few different hand held mouth calls and have been practicing a little. We have seen both wolves and coyotes on the property while hunting other game so I’m assuming coyotes and wolves will share the same territory, right? Also the smallest caliber I own is a .243 or a ruger 10/22 which is recommended? Any other advice or tips will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Definitely the .243, if you have sticks use them. your set up should be cross wind, keep your down wind side as open as possible. They will always circle down wind to your calls 
Your sets should be 20-30mins. Call for a minute then off for 2mins then call for a minute. Don't be afraid to try different calls during the same set. With mouth blown calls make sure you add infection into you calls try to really sound like a dying rabbit. MAKE SURE YOU ARE IN STEALTH MODE WHILE SETTING UP. 
Good luck


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Best of luck, remote country Western Mqt County. Yes, private, thick cover. Mind the breeze, quietly setup, call with pauses.


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

CDN1 gave some good advice. Don't focus only downwind though, they don't always circle downwind. More often than not yes, but not always. Yes be very stealthy walking in to set up and pay attention to the wind direction on your approach making sure that your scent is not blowing to the area where you suspect the coyotes to be.
Good luck, it can be a ton of fun.


----------



## Luvdayoop (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks for the tips and advice everybody. No luck this time. Heard them howling near same time almost every night before dusk but never saw one. I’ll probably give it another try when I’m up in October for bird hunting trip.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Take another hunter to cover your backside--wolves.
If there are many wolves they will have eaten all the coyotes. Set out just at dusk and listen for that minute or so of howling-coyotes. Wolves activities ?? none around here yet.


----------



## shoprat51 (Oct 6, 2019)

Yes many wolves in that neck of the woods and wolves hate coyote a pack will go out of its way to kill one be extra careful and like the other gentleman said watch your back

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## HuskyDave (Nov 20, 2019)

Sounds exciting and a little dangerous. Good luck!


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I'd probably bring the 243. And a shotgun with buckshot!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mgator (Mar 2, 2005)

Luvdayoop said:


> Headed up to Dads cabin in the UP (west Marquette County September 3rd-11th. We have 40 acres surrounded by CFR land. For something different to do I want set up in a few spots near dusk, or maybe even early morning, probably uphill overlooking a valley and try to call a coyote. I bought a few different hand held mouth calls and have been practicing a little. We have seen both wolves and coyotes on the property while hunting other game so I’m assuming coyotes and wolves will share the same territory, right? Also the smallest caliber I own is a .243 or a ruger 10/22 which is recommended? Any other advice or tips will be appreciated. Thank you.


I just started also. First day out called in 2. Since then zilch. I know the area has many coyotes but not coming to call?? Whatis the best sound to use?? The first time out it was vole squeaks and that did the trick...now nothing. I actually saw one in the distance and turned on the call. It left. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

You are doing nothing wrong
It’s hard to get there attention, for example i was using a rabbit call seen one run straight across the field 100 yards out went in the ravine, switched to a mouse call.
He came running
Starting in the middle of this month to end of February it’s there mating season try female lone call and female yelps. Call for a minute or two and wait 10 minutes see if one shows up or talks back at you

Keep trying coyotes are hard to figure out on what triggers there attention


----------

